# Adding a macro to an image in MS Word?



## exceldemon (May 6, 2011)

Its easy to do in Excel, just add an image, RC, then "Assign Macro".   I cant figure out how to do it in Word though.

Anyone tried this?


----------



## tweedle (May 6, 2011)

I'm sure somone has a more elegant method, but you _can_ 
...insert an ActiveX Image Control and run Code from there.  

With Doc
-Developer.Design Mode = True
-Insert Image Control 
-Right Click Image Control, Properties, Set Picture Value 
-Select Control, Right Click View Code 
-Call {MacroName}


----------



## Macropod (May 6, 2011)

See also my post and HansV's last post in: http://www.eileenslounge.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=6126


----------

